# Cva Apollo



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've Seen Some People Say That These Guns Are Junk As Well As Dangerous. I Happen To Have One That I Won In A Raffle Some Years Back. I Have Had Nothing But Trouble And Hangfires With This Piece Of Crap. Are They That Notorious For Being Dangerous? I've Been Thinking Of Busting Out The Chopsaw And Hacking It Up For Scrap Steel. Just Give Me One Reason And I'll Slice It Up And Buy A Tc. 

Help A Guy Out And Give Me An Excuse To Go Shopping.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Buckshot-0,

It really dosen't matter what the truth is there will be others who either don't care about safety, and those who will always brag how they saved money on the over price, high dollar items. I've always looked at the quality and the return value if sold. As for what your suggesting, I would sell it and purchase a Knight or Encore, aleast you could smile when passing it down to the kids:lol:


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

I Thought I Had Seen A Recall On Them Some Years Back. IF IT ISN'T SAFE I SURE WON'T SELL IT TO THE NEXT GUY, IT'LL GET CHOPPED UP IF THAT'S THE CASE


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The CVA Apollo series of muzzleloaders were good guns.
A lot of guys have killed a lot of deer with them.
CVA did have a problem with an overly deeply drilled screw hole in a production run that increased the chances of the barrel bursting. They had a recall and replaced the barrel or rifle for the people that responded to the recall.

CVA's web site is : http://www.cva.com/

Here is what CVA says about the recall on the FAQ section of their web site:

"1. How can I tell if my muzzleloader is included in the CVA recall?
Answer: In August 1997, CVA implemented a Voluntary Recall of all In-Line rifle models with serial numbers ending in 95 or 96. Example: 61-13-XXXXXX-95, or 61-13-XXXXXX-96. If you have a CVA In-Line model with such a serial number do not use or allow anyone else to use the gun. If you have one of these riffles, call CVA immediately at 770-449-4687 for complete details and a replacement rifle."

If you have any concerns about your CVA Apollo, contact CVA and discuss your concerns with them before firing or selling the gun.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

The $150 CVA Apollo 90 I had, which was a model just prior to the recall models, shot better groups than my current $600 Ruger 77/50.. Wish I would of kept it but I being the lazy SOB I am, I wanted a stainless and sold it.... 

I know a handfull of peolpe that have the Apollo modles and really like them, as I did.

CB


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

I have a CVA Plainshunter 50 cal sidelock mz that is a tack driver at 100 yards. I built it from a kit and have killed several deer with it. Killing a deer with a mz is a lot like archery in that everything has to go just right for success. Believe me I made every mistake in the book - it's called Experience :lol: 

But hey, if you want to buy another gun, go for it. You simply can't have too many!


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

My brother has an Apollo and has never had an issue with it. As a matter of fact, it put a 1/4" key hole in the previous shot at 50 yards and iron sights using Deer Slayer 375 grain bullets. I thought I missed the target completely until I walked up on it.


----------



## buckshot-0 (Nov 14, 2005)

my gun shoots well also, but i think the safety is in a bad spot and too easy to move.. couple that with a really light trigger and you've got a recipe for disaster. my biggest problem was with the hang fires though.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have two of them. Bought one with the small primer and heard about the new shotgun primer. So I upgraded to a stainless with shotgun primer. Both work great. I would recommend this run to anyone. I shot a buck two years ago at 125 yards. Dead on!!!! I use sabots and 90 grains.


----------

